# Patent: Cooling a modular Cinema Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 3, 2019)

> Canon News has uncovered a patent that discusses cooling modular cinema cameras. As we’ve previously reported, we expect a lot more modular Cinema EOS cameras in the future. The drawings in this patent look closer to the ME20F-SH than any current Cinema camera.
> Heat is the enemy of progress in a lot of things, and cinema cameras are no different. When bitrates and resolution increase, and you want to shrink the form factor of the camera, heat becomes a big issue.
> The images for this patent seem to show an EF mount camera.



Continue reading...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2019)

We can cram more into smaller spaces, but the heat still has to be dissapated. A warm sensor has more noise than a cold one, heat affects IQ.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 4, 2019)

Pretty cool. I need a good 4k box cam. hopefully with c log 3 to match my c200.


----------

